# Moths



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Yukky 'orrible furry fuckers.

If they like the lightbulbs so fucking much when don't they come out in the daylight ???.

I wouldn't say it was a phobia but I wouldn't tolerate having a really big one in the bedroom. It would have to be whacked with a rolled up magazine whilst I stay in bed with the covers pulled right up.

Spiders, birds, snakes everything else is fine but moths just have to die :-/.

I once had a woman in a hysterical fit because I picked up a worm that was in danger of being trod on, eh? whats all that about?

So dislikes and phobias, what are yours? Â


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

People who don't like moths  ;D


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Bet you're scared of the dark and have to sleep with the light on ( then the moths would come, *gulp*)


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

They are really annoying, & they must be really stupid, because they fly into said light, bounce off in shock, then turn around & repeat!

Who said goldfish were stupid!


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Although my most hated animal would be birds, especially pigeons & sea-gulls.

My favourite animal is probably the gator. I think they are amazing, & have a dangerous fascination with them, when playing golf in florida...


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Being asleep in bed and woken up by a mozzie - zzzzzzzzzzzzzz  - about to land in your ear! Makes me instantly wake up and wave arms in all directions to try and get rid of it. It never does though. You lie there, now fully awake, and you can hear it, buzzing around somewhere in the room ...... In the end you have to get up, switch the lights on, and hunt the little bugger down.

Crane flies (Daddy longlegs) flying down your shirt collar! I hate those things! They seem to float around in a random manner, you can never predict where the're going..

Slugs - had to go outside to get something out of the car, couldn't be bothered to put any shoes or socks on - yep - squished one through my toes - yuk!!


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

I have a rather strange fasination with snakes - it was a phobia but I worked really hard to overcome it a few years ago, and now I love them - where ever we go we always go to the zoo and I'm straight in to look at the snakes - it still involves deep breathing but it gets easier everytime ( no comments on girth please.........or anything similar)

I wish I could say the same for Frogs and Toads........................yuk,panic, scream ............stick insects!!

Oh and...............what a cliche.............mice it would appear, fine on TV, bloody shrieking girlie when face 2 face in the living room :-X


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

My next door neighbour is scared of frogs and her cats bring them in as a present for her ( I'm sure they just like to watch her leaping and screaming ;D).

She ran round here semi naked the one time ( not a pretty sight) to ask me to go round and remove them. She just stood and screamed as they lept round her kitchen with the cats and I trying to catch them. I couldn't stop giggling, it still makes me smile to think about her reaction as she was totally hysterical and oblivious to the fact she was only wearing her undies!. Â

Think of the lady who stands on the stool with a broom in Tom and Jerry ( why do you never see her top half?) and you'll Â get the picture.


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

Kill kill kill all Cockroaches, make me sick thinking about them.
Kill kill kill Wasps, arogant little bastards, think they own the planet the way they chase us humans around.
Love love love frogs :-* I had one living in my garden all last summer and now Iâ€™ve moved i probably wonâ€™t ever see her again. :'(


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

> Think of the lady who stands on the stool with a broom in Tom and Jerry ( why do you never see her top half?) and you'll Â get the picture.


She had really fat ankles donâ€™t you think?


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

so has my neighbour ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Dr Lisa will treat all our phobias in this thread!! ;D ;D


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

When I was little, we lived in Pakistan for a few years. That meant house lizards, which you weren't allowed to shoo out because they ate the insects, but were terrifying crawling on the ceiling above your bed - would they fall down? What if you fell asleep with your mouth open?

Each morning you had to tap you shoes out in case of scorpions, and in the monsoon season, tap them even harder in case of frogs hiding in the toes.

Then there were snakes (including those that liked to hide under the rim of the lavatory - look before you sit!), locusts, mosquitoes...

And I'm still scared of lots of insects now, even if the ones in the UK are less deadly!


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

OMG  did you poke everything with a stick, stamp your feet and scream to make all the nasties come out of their hidie holes?

Thats horrid CCC, and you were you just a child, It must have been terrifying :'(.


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

> When I was little, we lived in Pakistan for a few years. That meant house lizards, which you weren't allowed to shoo out because they ate the insects, but were terrifying crawling on the ceiling above your bed - would they fall down? What if you fell asleep with your mouth open?
> 
> Each morning you had to tap you shoes out in case of scorpions, and in the monsoon season, tap them even harder in case of frogs hiding in the toes.
> 
> ...


OMG, makes household spiders look like pussycats, if you know what I mean :-/ ;D


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

Lived in Botswana for a few years and they had this thing called the 'putse fly'. Now this thing loved to lay its eggs in wet places that would be in contact flesh. The eggs would then hatch and the maggot would burrow under the skin, slowly feasting on the nice flesh until it was ready to crawl out and turn in to another fly.

They HIGHLY recommended ironing all of your underwear thouroughly as the favourite place to lay the eggs was in the damp waistband of your undies ready for you to put them on!!!!!

Remember squeezing several of these out of the dogs ears and being really disgusted at the big open flesh wound that they left. One of our friends had a young son and the little buggers managed to seek out the damp patch on his belly where he was dribbling and lay one there....poor little sod didn't know what was happening when his parents started squeezing this big maggot out of his chest. Finally one for the ladies....;one of our female friends had long hair and she had to be really careful as several times when she washed it they sought her out and laid eggs in to her head......

So I dont like Putse flys for obvious reasons :-/


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2003)

I hate walking up the garden path , early morning and feeling a spiders silk across my face. You jump around finally removing the silk and find that the Spider is running across your cheek.

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

Note to self: do not check for new entires on this thread just before going to bed. :-/

Last night I kept scratching and jumping up with a start, convinced there were creepy-crawlies in the bed!

Shudder...

Thanks for the sympathy Lisa and pgc - like balm on a bite! :-*


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

> Kill kill kill all Cockroaches


Gotta agree with that one.
For our Honeymoon we stayed on a small island off Fiji... they had the biggest Cockroaches you've ever seen in your life.
Didn't really care about them during the day as you could see them and avoide them... but during the night they would be flying around the room - eeeuuuuggghhhhh.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

But they are lovely & crunchy .

I remember on a trip to Barbados a few years back, our hotel-hut overlooked a jungle-like valley, which had monkeys etc in it. Unfortunately, it also had these really big millipedes, which were about 12cm long, & they would get everywhere. I spent the entire time creeping round on the lookout for them. Not actually sure if they could bite or not, but I was not prepared to find out. They did make a very satisfying crunch when you stood on them though


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

> Gotta agree with that one.
> For our Honeymoon we stayed on a small island off Fiji... they had the biggest Cockroaches you've ever seen in your life.
> Didn't really care about them during the day as you could see them and avoide them... but during the night they would be flying around the room - eeeuuuuggghhhhh.


At least you didn't get one cooked in a mussel in a top London nosh place (no joke ). It was not fun.

lisa - strange 'cos since yesterday that lady from T&J has been making me chuckle out loud.


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

Lovely, KC!

What's that old joke about what's worse than finding a maggot in your apple?!!


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> When I was little, we lived in Pakistan for a few years. That meant house lizards, which you weren't allowed to shoo out because they ate the insects, but were terrifying crawling on the ceiling above your bed - would they fall down? What if you fell asleep with your mouth open?


 You mean gekkos? Kind of transluscent orange lizards which sit on walls and ceilings. My folks have a house in Greece and the gekkos live in the walls. They come out when the moths do, and it's highly entertaining watching them catch the moths.

Moths are attracted to lights because they use the moon as a guidance system, and the lights confuse them. The simple way of avaoiding the problem is to use a yellow light.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

smart arse Â


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

LOL!!

They may have been geckos; to me they were mini dragons!

If geckos are the ones that fight each other a lot, often lose their tail in the process, and have it grow back, then that's the little creepers. It was the tails being shed from the ceiling in the night that really gave me the heebie-jeebies!

Being charged by a water buffalo wasn't too great either - but at least it wasn't small and creepy!

Oh I'm glad I'm all growed up now!


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I always used to try to catch lizards when I was a kid so that their tails would come off. Little buggers always got away.

My little sister was shit scared of cycadas (I bet that's spelt wrong). They're quite large and stupid insects, which are perfectly harmless, but are noisy and tend to land on you. One landed in my sister's hair in a packed taverna one night (she was about 10 at the time) and she screamed the place down. Everyone there had seen what had happened and everyone, including us, were in hysterics, apart from my sister, of course. It was so funny.


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

camel spiders - if you've ever seen one you'll know why...


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Moths>>>>
Don't worry you'll kill plenty of them over the summer months with the front of your TT. :-/


----------



## proeliator2001 (Feb 26, 2003)

Flying cockroaches are vile. I have yet to find a spray that will kill them and spend frequent evenings spattering them against the wall - which is sick as all the walls here are white (its a heat thing!) so it leaves huge orangy marks everywhere.

And i hate mozzies and borhachido (small little blood suckers you never see or feel and can't spell properly!). Had dengue fever spreading around here last year and that puts a downer on going to the coast where the year before my friend forgot bug off cream and had at least 70 bite marks on him, lol.

Geckos are cool though, except when they shed the tail - those tails whip around so fast and for so long - I must admit, it is fun to pick up a newly shed tail and freak the wife out with it ;D

Oh and I hate jumping spiders - they are small but man are they fast jumpers.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Geckos are cool. I've had some as pets (Leopard Geckos which can't stick to walls, and Tokay Geckos which can (and are viscious buggers to boot))

There were loads in India.... not the slightest bit scary!!!



> I wouldn't tolerate having a really big one in the bedroom.


*cough* more of an outdoors girl then?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Well I'd like to swat Robbie Williams with a rolled up newspaper ;D


----------

